# RAF Clee Hill Radar Station



## Andymacg (Jan 28, 2012)

After reading something the other day about Clee Hill in WW2 was one of the slave / repeater stations for GEE system of aircraft navigation and was called RAF Clee Hill . It finally closed in the early 60's but cant find that much history of it online
I decided to have a wonder up to see if I could find any signs of the aerial behind the NATS equipment thats is on the top of the hill

and i came across this







it was around 8foot square 






each of the blocks the contained a steel plate bolted to it with angle iron coming off it and about 30foot from 3 of the corners as another peice of concrete that an achor wire would have been connected to

then further up the hill I found the remains of another building











and a few pictures of the existing NATS radar station


----------



## jools (Jan 29, 2012)

I've always wanted to get up there , thanks


----------



## Seahorse (Jan 29, 2012)

GEE wasn't used for detecting incoming aircraft. Rather it was used as a navigation aid to our aircraft, to identify targets. 

I did a report on Windyheads in Aberdeenshire a couple of years ago, where coincidentally it also is located adjacent to a NATS site.


----------



## Andymacg (Jan 29, 2012)

cheers for that seahorse

just edited it to be correct


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 29, 2012)

Great views from up there!


----------



## wolfism (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like you got a nice day for it. You might be interested in finding a copy of a book I picked up ages ago - "Quarry Land: Impermanent Landscapes of the Clee Hills", by Simon Denison. Lots of moody b/w images and a fair bit of local history, too.


----------



## Andymacg (Jan 29, 2012)

wolfism said:


> Looks like you got a nice day for it. You might be interested in finding a copy of a book I picked up ages ago - "Quarry Land: Impermanent Landscapes of the Clee Hills", by Simon Denison. Lots of moody b/w images and a fair bit of local history, too.



It was bloody freezing to be honest , with the windchill and the road was treacherous aswell with the severe frost but was worth it in the end

and just managed to find a copy of the book on ebay thanks


----------

